# How to care for wooden pizza peels and cutting boards



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi All,
I received a pizza peel as a gift and am told to rub mineral oil onto it to keep it in good shape. I also understand that this should be done with wooden cutting boards, but I never do. It does seem like a good idea, but I don't want to use mineral oil because it's a petroleum product. And vegetable oils can go rancid, right? Does anyone have any better solutions?


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

I have lots of wooden boardsand bowls. Love them!









coconut oil is good for seasoning and protecting.

vinagar is good for sanitzing.

I found a web site a while back that compared all differnt type of oils. Let me see if I can find it......


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Found the site...

http://whatscookingamerica.net/Cutti...s/AllAbout.htm


----------



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

We have a really nice wood cutting board that came with some beeswax. We are to periodically treat it with beeswax. It works really well - I recommend it


----------

